# Parnis - Impressed



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Never really liked Pams for some reason - just didn't hold any appeal at all and could never see what the fuss was about.

However, I got looking at a Parnis Marina Militaire Regatta and thought, why not give one a go!

Firstly, it changed my mind about Pams. I really did like this in the flesh, and wears well for a large thick watch. It has a decent Seagull auto movement, which keeps an impressive 30 seconds per week accuracy. No matter how close I look, I cant fault the quality or finish of the case / dial. This is really well made. The only negative is the lume. It's there, but is short lived. Mind you, you have to remember the price point of these.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow, but I'm now also tempted to order the Pam 111 homage as well, with the Seagull hand wind Unitas rep movement.

I'm really liking these. Any of you guy's have one?

Mine is similar to this one in the link, but the brushed finish..


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

i had one with unitas movement and like yours the quality really was there, a friend talked me into giving it to him, but would like another as they wear so well


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Looking at getting the daylight GMT version, is it the 44mm version? Does it wear smaller because if the thick bezel?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the link doesn't


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeh,

I must admit I was pleasantly surprised. Many people rate Alpha (never owned one myself), and some rate these over and above the Alpha watches.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I own one a 1950 chronograph Quartz, I really can't fault it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Redmonds said:


> Looking at getting the daylight GMT version, is it the 44mm version? Does it wear smaller because if the thick bezel?


This is the 44mm yes. Don't really know why it wears small. You know it's there and it has presence, but it's not in your face.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

So nothing changes, my photography still sucks!

Note the improvised watch stand..... :biggrin:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Looking good! Love the dial, nice find :yes:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

And another has arrived from It's long journey from China.

Again, I can't fault the f&f or build. It's a quartz, but hey they are handy sometimes for the grab and go factor...


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Congratulations on your new acquisition, Garry


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks.

I'm terrible. Just took delivery of a Pam 111 homage (manual wind swan neck) today as well.

I've replaced the supplied strap and fitted a deployant clasp as well. I am now sorely tempted to pull the trigger on the real deal - never really thought about these before, but I really like them in the flesh. Tempted with the real deal of the one shown in the first post. Side by side I think it's a bit better looking than the 111.

I do think the genuine articles are over-priced though, so may keep an eye out for a pristine s/h one after the new year.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The latest....


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Clear backed watches amaze me i like how you can watch the mechanics move


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sometimes it's tempting to not wear them and just stare at the back... :laugh:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

That last one is easy on the eye. I think that with a totally brushed finish would be my ideal one of these. Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Garry said:


> The latest....


 Nice one Garry :thumbsup:

I`ve got it`s big brother...

*MARINA MILITARE (Parnis)` Seagull cal.3600 17 Jewels.*




























A massive lump of metal - 60mm wide excluding crown, 67mm inc,70mm lug to lug,19mm deep & fecking heavy







:laugh:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice Mach,

Bit of a monster!

I'm currently amazed at the timekeeping of these. My latest is no more than maybe a couple of seconds per day.


----------



## craynerd (Feb 16, 2016)

I got my first Parnis about a month back. I got it on flea bay on auction. It was from China but was advertised as a damaged scratched case - I won it for £25 all in. I can't find a scratch on it, display back, keeps great time and looks great!


----------

